# Carrier B-52



## comiso90 (Jan 1, 2008)

Very cool photo... I dont believe I've ever seen it.

Two different web sites say it's not a fake

Military Photos: B-52 Fly By

.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can tell you right now that's not fake. Nobody who would fake that would also be smart enough to realize that the 52 flies nose down at low speed. Watch a 52 take off and you will realize the rear fuselage gear leaves the ground before the nose fuselage gear.

Awsome pic!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome pic, sure I've seen it before somewhere.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Watch a 52 take off and you will realize the rear fuselage gear leaves the ground before the nose fuselage gear.
> 
> Awsome pic!!!



I didn't know that!!! That would be weird to see. It would look like its going to crash.


----------



## Mk6lightning (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All 
New here so i hope you don't mind me butting in. The picture is true.It was a joint excersice in the Persian Gulf in 1990 between Airforce and Navy. At the end of the excersice the B-52s,there were 2,ask if they could do a fly by and the navy controller said yes. 9 Klm out the B-52 asked if they could see him ,the navy controller said no so the B-52 said look lower and there he was.The Admiral on board ask for a second flyby so they could see them this time. The B-52 abliged .


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mk6lightning said:


> Hello All
> New here so i hope you don't mind me butting in. The picture is true.It was a joint excersice in the Persian Gulf in 1990 between Airforce and Navy. At the end of the excersice the B-52s,there were 2,ask if they could do a fly by and the navy controller said yes. 9 Klm out the B-52 asked if they could see him ,the navy controller said no so the B-52 said look lower and there he was.The Admiral on board ask for a second flyby so they could see them this time. The B-52 abliged .



welcome...

click on the link next to the photo in the original post... it says almost verbatim what you said..

.


----------



## Mk6lightning (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats where I had seen the picture first time. Awesome flying .


----------

